# Tablet before c section?



## sam76

:wacko:Hello im booked in 3 weeks today for a planned c section, hospital just rang to confirm i need to go the day before for a pre op, the midwife said we will give u 2 tablets to take home, you need to take one on the night, and one before you come in, it began with the letter P i think? any one know whats this for etc? didnt take this when my son was born, but that was a emergency c section? any ideas ladies :nope:


----------



## jk28

Was it a Ranitidine tablet? We would give this at our hospital & was for stomach acid, to help reduce it before an operation. You can take them for indigestion. You won't get them in tablet form in an emergency situation, but may have something like it through a drip from the anaesthetist.

Jayne x


----------



## Jellybean0k

I was told this at my MW appointment on wednesday, my section is booked for 27th and pre op for 25th. MW mentioned tablets and when I asked what it was for she said it was an antacid


----------



## JeepGirl

I wish they had given be a pill form. Before my EMCS they made me drink an antacid and it was the most rancid thing I have ever tasted:sick:


----------



## lalitas charm

When I had my section it was ranitidine for heartburn. That is because you will have to fast and wont be allowed any fluids so you can't take gaviscon or peptac. 

I was so impressed with ranitidine and if I am anywhere near as tortured with heartburn this time around I'm going to insist on getting it as I was practically drinking a bottle of peptac a day near the end lol


----------



## Jeewizz

I got given 3 tablets, 2 were antacids and the other was an anti-emetic (sickness). I had to take one antacid the night before, and the remaining two on the morning of the op :flower:


----------



## Sweetie

JeepGirl said:


> I wish they had given be a pill form. Before my EMCS they made me drink an antacid and it was the most rancid thing I have ever tasted:sick:

When I had my emergency one they wanted me to drink it too, I told them I was going to be sick if I did... They said drink it and I proceeded to puke on two nurses before it even hit my stomach! I warned them... :haha:


----------



## JeepGirl

Sweetie said:


> JeepGirl said:
> 
> 
> I wish they had given be a pill form. Before my EMCS they made me drink an antacid and it was the most rancid thing I have ever tasted:sick:
> 
> When I had my emergency one they wanted me to drink it too, I told them I was going to be sick if I did... They said drink it and I proceeded to puke on two nurses before it even hit my stomach! I warned them... :haha:Click to expand...

They told me it would taste awful and to down it in one shot or I would never get it down. Here must be something they could give that doesn't taste so bad...didn't they know we were pregnant:haha:


----------

